# Having trouble with lots of foods



## jbaccounting (Nov 28, 2009)

I cannot eat dairy without 2-3 lactaid pills(and that really only helps the gas), oils and fats and green vegetables. I have IBS-d/c. The doctor only diagnosed me with IBS because nothing else was wrong with me. It seems to be getting worse lately. Does anyone know of any diet plans that could help? It is almost impossible to avoid all of this. I went to one dietician but she was big into vegan which I do not want to do. I plan on seeing another dietician soon. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SneakerPimp (Jan 14, 2008)

Try seeing a naturopath. I saw one and she wrote me up a specific diet that I have to follow for 3 months. It includes meat, just not red meat. It does not include dairy, however. It's not always the lactose that makes you sick after eating dairy. The protein in daisy, casein, is often the culprit.My diet is very restricted but if it makes me feel better, it's worth it. It's not a lifetime thing; it's just to reduce the inflammation so my body can heal.I strongly suggest seeing a naturopath. It might help.


----------

